# Southeast Summer '05 Rally



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thought I'd go ahead and start a string for conversation for a SE Summer Rally. The group this weekend talked about a couple of places like Logan's Landing and Stone Mtn ... maybe late July?

Do we have an interest? Please post thoughts.









Here are the links to the places mentioned:

http://www.loganlanding.com

http://www.stonemountainpark.com/newsite/r...amping_camp.asp

C-

p.s. Separate topic posting for the Fall Rally - which we will need to plan pretty quickly before the mtn campgrounds get booked up.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I was talking with Mrs. Reverie about the summer rally. She noticed some people wanted to come up from Florida but that the Mountains may be too far. She suggested F.D. Roosevelt State Park near Warm Springs. I have never been there but have heard good things about it.

Anyone have any experience with this park?

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we have been. its a nice park. thats the park i was talking about that
have planned trail hikes each month.
maybe look at the web site to see what weekend the trail association 
planed trip that month.
very nice trails from 1mile to 20 miles with a few water falls.

this park is about 3 miles from callaway gardens too. 
that is very nice.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Florida Caverns State Park just over the state line ?

Lawton


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Did everyone go asleep ... or maybe camping? Is there any interest in a Summer Southeast Rally? So far, we've heard interest in Stone Mtn, FDR, and Florida Caverns. At the last rally there was talk about late July - to get out before the early school year began. I'm so excited, we're headed to Destin for a whole week for Memorial holiday.

My only request would be to have some water that one can cool off in. sunny Is there water at the Florida Caverns to swim. Comments, suggestions?? Let's go camping!!









C-


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Mrs. Reverie wants to go to Stone Mountain or FDR. I wouldn't mind trying for Vogel.

Reverie


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Not asleep, but busy!

Stone Mountain seems a little commercial, but is close for us.
Do we want to swim? Bald Ridge campground is on Lake Lanier with swimming and boat ramp, etc. It is a Corps site, really nice and roomy with shade.
We would go wherever there is water for the water lizard (Brian) that travels with us!
We are giving the Outback a real spring cleaning, after removing a visiting mouse







today! We do live in the woods. Oh well.







We are removing everything from the Outback to sanitize and clean.








I guess we could do a quick poll of sites for the next rally. We are still on for a fall rally maybe Cloudland.

Reverie,
We are going to Manatee Hammock near Cape Canaveral this Friday for a week, then up to the Destin area on the "way back". (Well, a little out of the way)
Let us know where you camp!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Oooops, that was Campingnut18 going to Destin, not Reverie









Outbackgeorgia


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, we will be at Topsail CG in Santa Rosa which is right next to Destin from 5/28 to 6/4 (Sat to Sat). Make sure to stop by if you can. There are lots of great places to eat and do in Destin so maybe we could get together.

I think we goofed up the last poll some how - so everyone put in your 2cents and we'll try a vote again.

C-


----------

